# KGI Resorts and Premier Access Trading Places



## mdurette (Jun 18, 2010)

Received a post card from KGI (think this is the owner of my Coconut Palms Beach II resort in New Smyrna, FL.

They are announcing Premier Access, a vacation ownership enhancement product from Trading Places.   Looks like as an "ownership of a KGI resort will now expand to a circle of 30 other resorts, and beyond".  Told me to be expecting a call from Outfield Resort Group for more info.

Sure there is a cost - wondering if they are going points.

Any insight from anyone?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 19, 2010)

BEWARE!!

If you search this site for the word "Outfield" you'll find that that is the name of the group that is trying to get as many owners as possible to exchange their deeded ownership in east coast TS and get in exchange points in the festiva TS system. There are several posts that allege the methods that outfield uses are not ethical (but I don't know)


----------

